# BBB 008 - Angrysnowboarder, Top 3 Snowboards Of All Time & The Snowboard Industry



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hey folks, latest episode of the Snomie podcast is live.

I got Avran (angrysnowboarder) with me in this episode, so I know a lot of you guys have been waiting for this one.

Fyi, it's a long one (90 mins), but we covered a lot of interesting topics 

Quick topic list (full shownotes and links at BBB 008 - Top 3 Snowboards Of All Time & More (Avran LeFeber - AngrySnowboarder.com)):


How Avran LeFeber (Angrysnowboarder.com) started one of the top snowboard websites online
How to find a good snowboard review and which reviews suck
The problems with snowboarding reviews like the ‘Transworld Good Wood’ and journalistic integrity
The big changes coming up in snowboarding
Tim Humphreys – Master of the GoPro snowboard video
Top 3 snowboard of all time
Top 3 snowboards for the 2014/2015 season (park/all-mountain & freeride/powder)






Enjoy!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck yea i have been waiting for this to drop...90 minutes godamn i was wondering what my vampire events would include tonight...hooray!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

It's like two or three days old, good to be a youtube subscriber :signlol:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> It's like two or three days old, good to be a youtube subscriber :signlol:


Hah, nice catch. If things get uploaded on the weekend I usually only send out notifications etc. on Monday since a lot of people don't read email on the weekend.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Whoa!! How come I am just discovering this! This is sweet. Keep em coming :yahoo:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Whoa!! How come I am just discovering this! This is sweet. Keep em coming :yahoo:


Cheers man, appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Excited, I will watch this afternoon!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool. I listened to it last night. 

Geee BurtonAvenger has a lot to say, would be cool to have him in for a couple more episodes.

Totally agree about the reviews..... I like Angry's reviews, yeah they are just ONE opinion, but at least it's a well founded and well described one. So even if you don't completely agree, at least you have a full story about the opinion which (hopefully) helps you join the dots to decide for yourself... unfortunately, most people just want to hear: this is the best thing ever; it's the answer to all your questions... Buy it.

99% of product "reviews" out there are just product DESCRIPTIONS. Like The House.... pfft those are not reviews.

Good Wood is closer to a review, so at least it's more useful, but you get so little background info... all you can get is whether a board is Gold/Silver whatever and some catchy one-liner from some of the reviewers. I guess almost all is posiive because they simply don't publish the negaive out of respect maybe........ i'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they are not market-biased.

BTW i think i'm just someone who snowboards


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. 
Yea... reading reviews includes that one has to review the site one reads that particular review as well. The more you read, the less you believe. Too much marketing spoils everything.

There's even a bigger gap in women's boards reviews  liked to ckeck at shayboarder, but the last entry there is from march '13 :sad:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

neni said:


> There's even a bigger gap in women's boards reviews  liked to ckeck at shayboarder, but the last entry there is from march '13 :sad:


Same thing for Youth boards. almost impossible to get a good review on a youth board. Even BA doesn't review them


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Same thing for Youth boards. almost impossible to get a good review on a youth board. Even BA doesn't review them


It sounds like you're surprised that BA isn't reviewing _youth_ boards.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Not really. He has a hard enough finding time for all he does already. Imagine how hard it would be to find a literate kid. Who could provide the insight that ba provides on each board.

More of a wishlist


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neni said:


> Thanks to both of you.
> Yea... reading reviews includes that one has to review the site one reads that particular review as well. The more you read, the less you believe. Too much marketing spoils everything.
> 
> There's even a bigger gap in women's boards reviews  liked to ckeck at shayboarder, but the last entry there is from march '13 :sad:


It's not sad, it's beneficial. Everything was the best. EVERYTHING. 



larrytbull said:


> Same thing for Youth boards. almost impossible to get a good review on a youth board. Even BA doesn't review them


Eh all kids boards are the same realistically. No reason to review them. Slap Junior on it and let them fumble around.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

neni said:


> Too much marketing spoils everything.


Unfortunately marketers tend to ruin everything over time, although it usually starts from a good place.

It starts with intelligent marketing and being unique and the customer usually loves the marketing at first. Then more and more marketers start picking it up and using the same tactic too. Eventually you have 500,000 guys all trying to one-up each other and the consumer that gets overloaded and spammed out by the marketing.

It's a vicious cycle that just repeats with every marketing strategy that gets invented.

It's kind of like how we all loved getting emailed coupons and offers back in the early days of email, then too many marketers started emailing you offers and now we all hate email.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

This was really interesting, lots of great info and a great podcast in all, I think you two are onto something here. .. hope to see more collaboration from you two...


----------

